# Thùng rác giá lẻ thùng rác giá sỉ lh 0911.041.000



## vuthithinh (4/11/20)

Thùng rác công cộng, thùng rác nhựa HDPE, thùng rác 120l, thùng rác 240l, thùng rác công nghiệp, thùng rác giá rẻ, thùng rác 660l,... tất cả sản phẩm trên đều được cung cấp bởi công ty TNHH Công Nghiệp Sài Gòn được công ty nhập khẩu trực tiếp từ Thái Lan và phân phối trên cả nước.
Thùng rác được sản xuất từ nhựa HDPE nguyên sinh đảm bảo không pha lẫn tạp chất, nhựa HDPE là loại nhựa có độ bền cao, chịu được tác động cơ học khá tốt, chịu được điều kiện môi trường tại Việt Nam tốt, ít bị tác động bởi thời tiết, ít bị hóa chất ăn mòn.




*1. Thùng rác dung tích 120 lit, nắp kín*
Kích thước: 550x490x930 mm
Chất liệu: Nhựa HDPE
Loại:  nắp kín
Bánh xe: 02 bánh
Màu sắc: Xanh lá, đỏ, cam, vàng
*2. Thùng rác dung tích 240lit, nắp kín*

*Kích thước: 740x600x1015 mm
Chất liệu: Nhựa HDPE
Loại: nắp kín
Bánh xe: 02 bánh 
Màu sắc: Xanh lá, cam, vàng*

*3. Xe thu gom rác tiện lợi 660 lit*
- Kích thước: 1360*1060*1370 mm
- Chất liệu nhựa HDPE
- Loại 4 bánh đặc, nắp kín
- Màu sắc: xanh lá, cam, vàng

*Công ty TNHH Công Nghiệp Sài Gòn*
*Tại TP.HCM: 154/1, QL1A, phường Tân Thới Hiệp, quận 12, TP.HCM
Tại Vĩnh Long: Tổ 6, ấp Phú Thành, Tân Phú, Tam Bình, Vĩnh Long.*


----------

